# Broadband: Indicom WiMax or Hathway



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2008)

Airtel is wiped out due to no feasibility in my area...as they sey...though i stay near indranagar.....

bsnl offloaded....due to pangas of gettin a phone landline 1st n all stuff....

left wit options hathway 256kbps unlimited fr 730/mnth (cable)

and
tata indicom wimax 384kbps unlimited fr 1000/mnth( wireless)

and if thrs any othr option left 2 opt for....i need unlimited connection+within 1000/mnth range+atleast 384kbps conn...

and if any of those two...plz suggest wich one wud be beter...

plz rep....thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 12, 2008)

tata indicomm has come up with new top up which gives 2mbps speed from 9pm to 9 am at just 299 per month.. check it out.. and see if its available in ur area..


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2008)

checkin dat mastermunj...but i really dunt trust wireless due to their lack of consistancy...n living up 2 the promised speed....thats y i was confused whethr  wimax has good enuf downloads or not....

ps: meanwhile chekin wat u advised...thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 13, 2008)

opt for wired connection in that case..

also search out people nearby ur area who are using different services and take their opinion..


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 14, 2008)

done....got hatway...service good as of now wit 2days exp.....but heard lotsa nags abt it...lets c...thanks again guys

Enjoy~!


----------

